# 150watts for 29G



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

150 watts MH over 29 Gallon, is that too much?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

very short photo period and hanging really high off the water surface


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

The sides may be a little dark, other then that, shouldn't be a problem (with ferts & CO2).


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

IMHO - YES! 

I'm sure it can be done, but you better be sure you know what you're doing. You will have zero room for error, in regards to all nutrients, with that kind of lighting. My 2 cents.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The answer would depend on how far the light is above the water. It is a lot of light in any case.

Edit: After further thought: If this is a 29 gallon tank like I had, it is 30 inches long and about 12 inches front to back. So, if you suspend the light high enough to cover the whole length of the tank, you are "wasting" all of the light that is between the 12 inch width of the tank footprint and the 30 inch length, assuming the light gives a round beam. Roughly, that means half of the light does not enter the tank. So, the light would be roughly equivalent to 75 watts with all of the light entering the tank. That isn't too much at all.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Like hoppy said not too much if used correctly, but a waste of a good MH light IMO


----------



## kakulo83 (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a 250 watt metal halide over my 29gallon. Nutrient addition is automated. Tank will get too hot unless you take precautions. Plants pearl after about an hour or two.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

wow thats a lot, is it a reef tank before you made it planted tank??? How's algae?


----------

